
Why rejoining the EU is so problematic - deafcalculus
https://mainlymacro.blogspot.com/2017/04/why-rejoining-eu-is-so-problematic.html
======
osullivj
Totally agree with this perspective. The deal we had - in the single market
but not the Euro - gave us most of the upside and little of the downside.
Soros is on record saying the same. The bullying of Greece by shutting down
their banking system, and the special treatment given to French and German
banks that had foolishly loaded up on Greek govt bonds was execrable. I prefer
Brexit to Eurozone membership. But the Euro opt outs that the UK and Denmark
have are the best option.

